# I'm done



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2014)

Glad tonight was my last archery hunt for the year. 
I shot a doe at 15 yards and everything looked good. Waited about an hour and climbed down. Went to the spot and couldn't find blood. Move into the woods 15 yards and find my arrow with 10 inches of blood and the tip of my zwicky delta was bent about 1/2 an inch back. Still no blood, not even on the trees where she got it out. Searched and nothing... Gonna go back out before work. Hopefully I'll find her, the fog got so thick I could only see about 5 feet


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 28, 2014)

Good luck in the morning.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Mike. This just really has me down. Ive put so much time and effort into it and this is the second deer I've shot this year and not recovered, I got excited sitting in the stand because it looked so good even though it didn't pass through. Then get a major let down when I start looking. 
I don't want to go back to gun hunting or compound, but right now I feel like I have no business with a trad bow in my hands in the woods. I respect the animal too much, and right now I feel about on level with those jack wagons that just shoot em and leave em.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is the arrow, you can see the tip bent and the blood runs about 10 inches up the shaft. It's not oily and it has a few small bubbles. The blood was thick and kinda a dark pinkish eed. No gut smell at all.

Oh and it's a zwicky Eskimo not a delta, and it was hair popping sharp


----------



## Clipper (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't get down on yourself before you see buzzards.  You may find her in the morning and this time of year she should be fine.  You may not ever find her.  I shot a buck I couldn't find earlier this year.  Pass through on the arrow, 150 yard blood trail that just ended.  I have a couple of trail cam photos of him since then.  They are tough critters.  Good luck, good tracking, and don't give up until your knees are bloody.  I doubt you missed a 15 yard shot unless she moved on you with the arrow in flight.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd say I hit right about where the red dot is, and given I was 15 yards (ish) and about 20 feet up the trajectory would have been at a 46 degree angle. 
A little further back than I would have liked but I can't figure out what would have bent the arrow head like that. And that spot is where I saw it hit. A little left of where I was looking which means I didn't tuck my head to the string like I should have, and a bit high also I think.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 28, 2014)

The only deer I have hit in the shoulder I could hear a big crack when the arrow hit. But I'd say you killed her if that's where you hit her, good luck maybe she didn't go far!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't get me going. 

MORE BUZZARD FOOD.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2014)

There was no thwack, more of a soft thunk. My first thought when it hit was that it was further back than I wanted, I was aiming for the RC spot, but a little higher because I was aiming for that on the other side aka that's where I wanted to exit due to the angle


----------



## Al33 (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck today Tony. With a high hit like that and no exit I'm not surprised you didn't find blood but I expect she is dead and not too far away.
Again, good luck, looking forward to an update.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 29, 2014)

Hoping to check back in today and see an update that you found your doe.  I'm new to the trad experience and fortunate to have taken my 1st doe earlier this year.  That's my biggest fear is losing one.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 29, 2014)

About to hit the woods now. Gonna go into work a little late.  Rained all night, so any chances of picking up a trail are gone. 
Thanks for the encouragement guys


----------



## Big7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Triple C said:


> Hoping to check back in today and see an update that you found your doe.  I'm new to the trad experience and fortunate to have taken my 1st doe earlier this year.  That's my biggest fear is losing one.



A center fire rifle or good slug will help ease that fear.

Hope he finds it too.. Would be a shame not to.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 29, 2014)

Spent a few hours out this morning and saw what I think is the same group, with all 3 still moving. They bed in the privet where they ran to. There is always the big doe I shot, a button head and another small doe. I saw just that but couldn't confirm it was her. They had a 4 point on their trail last night and he was chasing them this morning too. Given the shot I thought I made I don't think it's her, but I will be back out after work this afternoon no matter what looking.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

Big7 said:


> A center fire rifle or good slug will help ease that fear.
> 
> Hope he finds it too.. Would be a shame not to.



Seen people screw up with one of these in their hand many times...


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder if you hit where you thought you did. At 15 yards you should have had a pass through and there is nothing in the location you indicated that would have bent that broad head. Is there a chance that in the heat of the action you have a slightly distorted memory of what happened? Regardless if you hit her there she is likely dead. I wish I was closer, I would offer my help. I would just start making large circles around the area. Might even call a dog. 

As far as hunting with a recurve the season is over and there is no point in beating yourself up over it. I have wounded deer I never recovered with a compound. Use it as motivation and prepare harder than before for the coming season. Keep at it man!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck Tony.  Anybody that has hunted with a stickbow long enough has lost one at some point.  It happens. I should broaden that statement to include firearms-- gun hunters lose deer on occasion also I'm sure.  Keep us posted.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

Big7 said:


> A center fire rifle or good slug will help ease that fear.
> 
> Hope he finds it too.. Would be a shame not to.



I think maybe you stumbled into the wrong forum ,friend.  This is the traditional archery forum.  We encourage each other and support each other.  Your opinions are valued, but I'm certain that I speak for everyone here when I say that they are of more value somewhere else.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 29, 2014)

Fever, I'm really beginning to second guess it, but I don't want to just say "ah she's fine" and walk away. Her aND the other two go up to the house every afternoon, (the homeowner throws apples out and watches from inside) so if she's alive and moving she should be there, but I'm still gonna go look this afternoon. 
And Dendy thanks for both of your posts, I was starting to bite tongue real hard


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Seen people screw up with one of these in their hand many times...



YEP! I've seen people lose gun deer in the snow!  You can't get more perfect blood trailing/tracking conditions than that.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

What's weird is it took some serious bone to bend that broadhead - it's a solid one piece broadheadbut, but you didn't hear any loud thwack. Regardless, hope you find it or option B it's running around just fine. Here's one theory, which would tie in with shooting a downward angle:

Arrow hit the shoulder blade and deflected downward (or maybe at a slightly different angle moving the arrow almost parallel to the ground) along the leg or shoulder muscles. This would explain ten inches of blood (with no penetration of the body cavity/vitals) and no pass-though and little blood trail since it went mostly through muscle tissue. 

Arrows do funny things! We all know that from 3D - arrow flies off at five different angles and ends up facing the shooter on the ground. Hitting a heavy bone and taking off at an oblique but harmless angle is very likely.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

oldfella1962 said:


> What's weird is it took some serious bone to bend that broadhead - it's a solid one piece broadheadbut, but you didn't hear any loud thwack. Regardless, hope you find it or option B it's running around just fine. Here's one theory, which would tie in with shooting a downward angle:
> 
> Arrow hit the shoulder blade and deflected downward (or maybe at a slightly different angle moving the arrow almost parallel to the ground) along the leg or shoulder muscles. This would explain ten inches of blood (with no penetration of the body cavity/vitals) and no pass-though and little blood trail since it went mostly through muscle tissue.
> 
> Arrows do funny things! We all know that from 3D - arrow flies off at five different angles and ends up facing the shooter on the ground. Hitting a heavy bone and taking off at an oblique but harmless angle is very likely.



I have seen arrows do some funny things. This could make sense.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> Fever, I'm really beginning to second guess it, but I don't want to just say "ah she's fine" and walk away. Her aND the other two go up to the house every afternoon, (the homeowner throws apples out and watches from inside) so if she's alive and moving she should be there, but I'm still gonna go look this afternoon.
> And Dendy thanks for both of your posts, I was starting to bite tongue real hard



Hey man. Keep looking. I didn't mean to insinuate you needed to stop looking. Just trying to encourage you.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> I think maybe you stumbled into the wrong forum ,friend.  This is the traditional archery forum.  We encourage each other and support each other.  Your opinions are valued, but I'm certain that I speak for everyone here when I say that they are of more value somewhere else.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

oldfella1962 said:


> YEP! I've seen people lose gun deer in the snow!  You can't get more perfect blood trailing/tracking conditions than that.



Yep. Things happen. Stupid happens.


----------



## bowtoater (Dec 29, 2014)

*Keep your head up*

Keep us informed munkey. I think it's all a continuous learning process.  Been in your shoes.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 29, 2014)

The Fever said:


>



I agree with Dendy also. Tony hang in there brother hope you find her!!!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 29, 2014)

Well its confirmed. I was walking to the woods and the homeowner stoped me. He saw the doe with the other two, she was favoring a leg and staying back though she is usually in the lead. I would have lost a lot of money betting on where that shot hit. Still sore about it, but I'm very happy that she's not piled up going to waste. 
Thanks for the support guys, hopefully itll be a long time before I need it again.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 29, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Hey man. Keep looking. I didn't mean to insinuate you needed to stop looking. Just trying to encourage you.



I knew what you meant man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Seen people screw up with one of these in their hand many times...



Not NEAR as much.. Especially @ 15 yards.



sawtooth said:


> I think maybe you stumbled into the wrong forum ,friend.  This is the traditional archery forum.  We encourage each other and support each other.  Your opinions are valued, but I'm
> certain that I speak for everyone here
> when I say that they are of more value somewhere else.



You must have missed my OWN thread, that I
took down.

I'm not going there again. Just simply made a comment.
Since I've been here a while and play by the rules,
recon I can ramble around anywhere on here I want.

"Your opinions are valued, but I'm certain that I speak for everyone here when I say that they are of more value somewhere else" Could not be more true.


And... I wished the OP luck finding the wounded
animal. That was not a bash. Just honest hope.

One thing I can tell you though is this:

Me, centerfire or rimfire for that matter @ 15= DRT

Technology changes. Man used to club animals for
food and I can see doing that to eat.

Thank you for the complement on my valued opinion.
There are MANY on the  "Archery and Primitive Skills"
forum that I value highly. 

That's not patronizing, It is the truth. 

Wish I could do some of the stuff you guys
and gals do. Especially if I were to find myself
in a survival situation without all my goodies.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> Well its confirmed. I was walking to the woods and the homeowner stoped me. He saw the doe with the other two, she was favoring a leg and staying back though she is usually in the lead. I would have lost a lot of money betting on where that shot hit. Still sore about it, but I'm very happy that she's not piled up going to waste.
> Thanks for the support guys, hopefully itll be a long time before I need it again.



Did I call it right or what? They should re-make Columbo with me as the lead. Maybe the reason there was just a thud was the muscle damped the sound. As for not hitting the deer exactly where you thought? That's hard to do under the best of conditions - the human brain can't process things that fast. That's why we have magicians playing Vegas - it's human brain wiring and 
the human brain "is what it is." Glad the deer was okay. 
That could have been much, much worse. 

Man, just a couple of inches and she would be yours! 
But that's okay, plenty more deer in the woods for you next year.


----------



## JBranch (Dec 30, 2014)

Tony, glad you got some closure. I know that losing them is tough but hang in there, it will all come together one day.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 30, 2014)

bet your deer dropped and turned like mine did at horse creek year before last. Happens so fast sometimes it's hard to see when you're concentrating on a spot. Get back at it.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 31, 2014)

There ya go bud. Start practicing!


----------



## ddauler (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony don't get down any hunter goes through this most gun hit plenty of deer that they think they missed! That a
Said you owe  critter nothing in my opinion you owe our Creator every thing in this case just being a good steward of His creation you did that now stay after em! No excuses you work hard stay after it some years will be like that some you can't miss.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 1, 2015)

It is disappointing to have this happen. To sit so many hours waiting for the good shot, and it not be perfect. Been a hard year for me. I have not had a shot since bow season. With the leaves off the trees, it is very hard to get a deer in close. What is so disappointing is that you wonder if you want to put in that much time for a do over, wondering if it may have the same outcome. Honestly, I am going back to wheels next year except for particular stands that I will continue to hunt using my recurve.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 2, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Not NEAR as much.. Especially @ 15 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you say the same to the guys in the crossbow/compound arrow launcher forum?


----------

